# strange\gross ? re: colonoscopy prep



## mishe25 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for reading this...really appreciating this site and all the seasoned people tonight.I have started the stuff for colonoscopy and you know what it wasn't bad at all!! I mixed it with lots of gingerale and barely tasted it!!Woo Hoo.. no gagging.However, I do have a question for all of you now. I've been doing the clear diet thing all day and unfortunately woke up with a nasty D-day and was in the bathroom frequently before taking it just now.My question is: why clear? Also, if I drink juice and eat jello is it all going to come back out when I do the 2nd one????? Or will that go #1 ??Just wondering because the burning is nasty and I'm all for drinking only water until tomorrow if there will be less???Seems odd to let me continue with the clear right up until the test after the 2nd shot.Anybody know? Geez should have asked this of the DR I guess.


----------

